# Allen Edmonds vs Alden



## darchard (Mar 11, 2012)

All,
I am a long time happy owner of a collection of A&E shoes. I a in the market for a new pair of nice shoe so I thought I would aks the fasion experts. Also, I did do a search (half heartedly) on this topic and after reviewing 6 pages of 13 decided to ask you all your opinion. A&E or Alden? Thanks.
David


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

I myself haven't had any problems with Alden & I have 9 pair (8 of them in Shell Cordovan). They are a solid well built shoe & I'd have no problem recommending them to someone as a good starter shoe. My George boots are one of my "go to" shoes for daily wear/tear & they've held up well, are comfortable, look decent, etc. Is Alden perfect? No. Nowadays I find them a bit chunky. I've found what I consider to be perhaps a small lack of quality control on occasion i.e dye spilling over to the back part of the strap on the George boots. 

As I don't own any A.E.s and most likely never will, I can't say much to help you compare.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

AE and Alden are both excellent brands. Having experienced a considerable number of pairs sold by each brand, I really have not noticed any consistent qualitative differences in the materials and/or construction of either brand, except perhaps (it seems to me) that Alden's finishing of shell cordovan offerings is superior to the finish on AE's shell cordovan designs. Consider the shoe/boot design s offered for sale by each and select the design that most appeals to you and best fits your feet! I am confident you will not be disappointed. Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Could you be a little more specific on what 'nice' shoes you are considering? Or are you looking for an overall comparison of the brands? If the latter, they are both very good. But I've never been in the market for a shoe company - I only buy individual pairs of shoes - and my purchase decision as between AE and Alden would turn on the specific shoes in question.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

This is a place where both brands have a loyal following, and rightly so. There are strong points for both labels. Alden definitely has a better finish on its shell cordovan and overall I feel that when it comes to shell Alden is a little better. Alden also commands a higher premium for its shells, so, you get what you pay for. Alden's seem to be a little harder to come by and almost never go on sale, which, further adds to the mystique of this great American shoe company and this last element seems to work in their favor.

Allen Edmonds on the other hand can be had at almost all times with a significant discount. AE shells are available in more colors more often at a consistently lower price than Alden. I do sense that AE is working to provide its followers with a little better product these days than in the past. AE is a great American shoe company as well.

All in all, I think it comes down to what Roger said and that is it depends on what your looking for and how much disposable income you have at that moment.

My suggestion is to become a patron for both brands and most of all enjoy them and take good care of them and they will serve you well.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

I agree with watchman .If you already have a collection of A.E.s, why not try a model from Alden that you like and compare the 2 yourself? Although rarely discussed here, there is a whole world beyond A.E.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

This has to be one of the longest running debates here...the general consensus appears to be that Alden is to be preferred in many of its shell offerings. About ten years ago, the price difference between AE and Alden was somewhere around $50 (or even less). Now, it's about $150 - e.g., Alden straight-tip bal v. AE Park Avenue. In that time, I've not seen any evidence that Alden has improved in quality, but there's good evidence that particularly more recently, AE has done so. Factor in the frequency of discounts and sales on AE, and you have a situation where, shell aside, you can almost buy 2 pairs of AEs for the price of a pair of Aldens. IMO that is utterly disproportionate to any perceived difference in quality.

Now AE's Independence collection is almost identical in price to Alden's standard models (using The Alden Shop SF's site as a guide), and if you want to pay $475 or so for well-made American-made shoes, I think that the Independence collection represents somewhat better value.


----------



## omanae (Aug 19, 2008)

Having seen these shoes and worked with the companies I do believe the leathers and finishes on Alden are consistently better, which seems to result in a better wearing shoe over time. AE has a better stock program right now, since even at the raised priced Alden can not keep up with international demand (a reason why you don't see any sales). AE has worked to improve their product lately since the quality feel significantly in the last decade and many shoes were being off-shored for a lot of their manufacturing. As far as a value for the dollar it's a tough call, but if you have the disposable income or are willing to invest and want the better shoe, then it's Alden.


----------



## TheoProf (Dec 17, 2012)

I prefer the finish on AE black calf to that of Alden. I don't own any shell, so I can't speak to that. However, I do agree with stephenrg's observation about the value represented by the Independence Collection.


----------



## StylinLa (Feb 15, 2009)

I haven't owned any Alden, but have looked at many.

From lots of online reading and my own opinion, the Alden's might have a slight edge in being a better built shoe. But this is a very marginal edge IMO. It's pretty clear that they are the kings of shell cordovan. 

I go with Edmonds because I prefer the look of their shoes. Wearing a large size, I prefer my shoes be a little bit sleek, and all the Aldens I see look "heavy" and "sturdy." I also prefer the Edmonds price point. 

Wearing an unconventional size, I almost always have to have my AE made to order- takes 3-4 weeks. It seems like when I investigated shoes from Alden, they were talking about a longer waiting period to make them.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

I have to scratch my head at the widely accepted notion that Alden finishes shell any better than AE. I have a pair of shell captoe bluchers by each company. The Alden has a glossier finish, but I'm not sure how that makes it "better" than the more satin-finished AE shell in any objective sense. I certainly like both equally well. I don't wish the Alden were more muted or the AE more glossy. For that matter, I can't find any element wherein one pair holds any discernible edge in quality, fit or finish over the other.





Anyway, given that the OP has engaged in no further discussion of the topic he started, I can only assume that this was one of those "stir-the-pot" threads.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I prefer Aldens, but that's mostly because I've not found any last that fits my foot better than the Barrie. Opposite StylinLA, I wear a 13 and so prefer weightier looking shoes because sleek-looking shoes look extra long and extra pointy on my clown feet, plus I don't wear slim fit/skinny fit trousers. I feel like I'm wearing the shoes below when I wear sleek, Euro-styled shoes:



I'll admit that I haven't sampled any AE shells, though; only Alden. I like the looks of many AEs and would not be opposed to buying some, but the right opportunity hasn't come my way, yet. My first pair of Alden shells were made in 1987 and were in very good condition when I bought them. They've proven sturdier than any other shoe (that is not a boot) in my rotation despite seeing (significantly, in some cases) more wear. The only other shoe that comes close are my C&Js, which are hard to compare objectively because they're both very light shades of brown while my shell LHSs are #8 and Cigar, and one C&J is scotch-grain, to boot.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

I personally do not feel that we should look at the issue from the point of view of AE "vs" Alden but rather as AE and Alden making these 2 companies equal rather than adversarial.

The American shoe making industry is a mere shell of what it once was. Therefore there is a sense of gratitude for both these great shoe companies.


----------



## VaBeach (Oct 14, 2013)

I look at this question as AE and Alden as I own both and love them. Each fill a different need for me and I am very happy that I made the leap and am bouncing my head off the wall that I didn't do it years ago. I hope the OP has found what he needs as well.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

I have both although only one pair of Aldens, which were purchased for a fair price more-or-less in new condition. My AE have generally been bought new. Due to the lower price, I have come to think of the AE as being a better value for one such as myself who does not have unlimited funds. When it comes to cache', there really isn't a comparison between the two. Alden's projects with companies like Leffot result in some startlingly lovely shoes that still don't sacrifice the "American" look. The unlined Alden LHS for Brooks Brothers is an iconic shoe, and I know I am not alone in having a pair of shell LHS on my shoe buying "bucket list". While I very much enjoy my AE (and I'd rather have a lovely pair of AE on my feet than only a picture of an $800 pair of Aldens on my monitor), I can't really say that AE have as many offerings that inspire the same type of fervor.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Barnavelt said:


> I have both although only one pair of Aldens, which were purchased for a fair price more-or-less in new condition. My AE have generally been bought new. Due to the lower price, I have come to think of the AE as being a better value for one such as myself who does not have unlimited funds. When it comes to cache', there really isn't a comparison between the two. Alden's projects with companies like Leffot result in some startlingly lovely shoes that still don't sacrifice the "American" look. The unlined Alden LHS for Brooks Brothers is an iconic shoe, and I know I am not alone in having a pair of shell LHS on my shoe buying "bucket list". While I very much enjoy my AE (and I'd rather have a lovely pair of AE on my feet than only a picture of an $800 pair of Aldens on my monitor), I can't really say that AE have as many offerings that inspire the same type of fervor.


Agreed. In my closet, for the most part, my AEs are my "work horses," coming out to play when it rains, when I'll have to do a lot of walking or much more standing than I normally do, or when I need a ho-hum looking "standard" shoe (ie. black PAs for interviews, big meetings, etc.). On the other hand, when I want some panache, like dressing for a nice restaurant, a client lunch (though not any more, since my client is now the Army G-1 and does neither panache nor lunch), or a nice party, I reach for a pair of Aldens. Maybe it is the subconscious knowledge that they are more expensive than any of my AEs, or maybe I really do think they look better, who knows. Either way, I lust over many Aldens but I generally see AEs as nice but not particularly stand-outish shoes. To put it another way, to me, Aldens have the spirit and soul of what I love about the TNSIL look while AEs are nice but generally rather uninspired.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Barnavelt said:


> I have both although only one pair of Aldens, which were purchased for a fair price more-or-less in new condition. My AE have generally been bought new. Due to the lower price, I have come to think of the AE as being a better value for one such as myself who does not have unlimited funds. When it comes to cache', there really isn't a comparison between the two. Alden's projects with companies like Leffot result in some startlingly lovely shoes that still don't sacrifice the "American" look. The unlined Alden LHS for Brooks Brothers is an iconic shoe, and I know I am not alone in having a pair of shell LHS on my shoe buying "bucket list". While I very much enjoy my AE (and I'd rather have a lovely pair of AE on my feet than only a picture of an $800 pair of Aldens on my monitor), I can't really say that AE have as many offerings that inspire the same type of fervor.


I have to agree with this also. I only have 1 pair of Alden's and I love them. They are the classic tassel loafer, and during the summer I find myself reaching for them more than any other shoe. The thing that Alden does EXTREMELY well that AE does not, is the "special makes" for Leather Soul, leffot and The Shoe Mart. Some of the nicest shoes I have seen are the ones that Alden makes for those three companies. They make a very small quantity of something amazing and charge a premium for it. I recently put on pre-order a pair of Tanker Boots from Alden in #8 shell made for Leffot. They were finished early, and since its the holidays I dont have all of the funds necessary to finish paying for them. I am selling a pair of AE's to help fund the purchase of the Alden's.

It seems to me that Alden does the "make a few, charge a lot. Make them hard to find and people will seek them out" while AE does "make a bunch sell what we can at MSRP, then close them out for half-off"


----------



## Vincent3 (Dec 15, 2013)

I lean toward AE, simply because they're plenty good enough, are significantly less expensive, and are often available at a substantial discount. If I started coming across Alden at a comparable price, both makers would be well represented in my wardrobe.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Vincent3 said:


> I lean toward AE, simply because they're plenty good enough, are significantly less expensive, and are often available at a substantial discount. If I started coming across Walden at a comparable price, both makers would be well represented in my wardrobe.


Waldens for $38 BIN!

Fill 'er up!



But in all seriousness, there's a reason that beat-to-hell Aldens are still $100 on ebay: demand.

Plus, let's be honest: the Alden tassel is significantly better proportioned than the AE Grayson. Almost worth the $130 price difference. Almost.


----------



## Vincent3 (Dec 15, 2013)

Tilton said:


> Waldens for $38 BIN!


Oops! Edited.

Even at the higher prices, I'll probably eventually go for a pair of Alden. Who knows, the difference could be so appealing that I start leaning toward Alden. More importantly, I'm happy that we have both.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Vincent3 said:


> Oops! Edited.
> 
> Even at the higher prices, I'll probably eventually go for a pair of Alden. Who knows, the difference could be so appealing that I start leaning toward Alden. More importantly, I'm happy that we have both.


Both is a good thing and neither one makes a bad product by any means. It is really aesthetics and personal preference. But, and I don't own any "fancy" AEs like the wholecuts or anything that isn't a "staple" shoe, most of the designs don't scream "AE!!!!!!!" like the Aldens scream "Alden" to my eye.


----------

